
FBI Director Doubles Down on Tying Scrutiny of Police with Rise in Violent Crime - kudu
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2015/10/26/451992173/fbi-director-doubles-down-on-linking-scrutiny-of-police-with-rise-in-violent-cri
======
bediger4000
Holy Crap, Comey really did do what the title says. Police operate better when
nobody knows exactly what they're doing? I don't think so. That's unamerican,
Mr Comey. I call upon you to resign, as you are clearly unwilling to uphold
the constitution.

